# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How much does your average cycle cost?

## E.G.B.

Hey guys, just wondering what you're average cycle costs you and how you afford to run them. I'm on a mild cycle and it's still not cheap. Looking at some of the cycles you guys run I'd be homeless. (But huge.) Just curious what you're taking and what it's costing. CHEERS.

----------


## KAEW44

The cycle doesnt only consist of the steroids , the steroids are actually on eof the cheaper things you buy assuming your not being ripped off by your source. For me what costs a lot is the extra grocery shopping for healthy solid foods, the protein shakes and supplements, the anti-estrogens and PCT, The other percautions taken on the side to prevent side effects, just the overall experience of doing a cycle could cost you a lot without even buying the steroids. Also i'm sure people that have done many cycles hav found ways to economize on their spending.
I dont speak for everyone but mid-age, single guys with any half decent job can easily afford to spend that much on themselves. For example i'd rather spend 300-400dollars a month on my gym membership+ extra food +supplements needed, than to go out and blow it on drinking and partying. At least i can see the results with the supplements and the training than on the partying wich i did a lot of and i can go back to anytime i choose.

If you have afamily to support, your going through college, you are very young (and shouldnt be doing steroids) , or if your just down on your luck when it comes to finances then you should seriously consider not doing any steroids untill things become more stable for you. I'm NOT saying you can only do steroids if your rich! Thats not true, if you lived in mexico or pakisatan you could buy them for a quarter of the price!
I'm just saying dont get into it if you have financial struggles because there are some spending requirements if you want to achieve maximum results!
Good Luck

----------


## Lozgod

I could do a cycle of EQ, Test, Dbol , Winny, Clomid, and Nolvadex for about $100. It is homebrew of course.

----------


## KAEW44

Lozgod if you could $hit a turd thats 20inches long i believe you can do anything!

----------


## Lozgod

> Lozgod if you could $hit a turd thats 20inches long i believe you can do anything!


That was luck, I can not take credit for that. If I trained and studied I could pull it off again, but it would definetly take dedication.

----------


## Spoon

im spending around $350 for test e/eq,anavar clomid/nolvadex /proviron .

----------


## PROUD TO BE DUTCH!

I payed 350 thats about 375 usd for my cycle of test prop,tren ,d-bol,nolva and clomid

----------


## NoobJuice

430$ Test, (2 extra vials) and this includes clo and nolva

----------


## slitsoul13

i dont know how much ive spent from the 60 bucks for pct / my test, all my protein powders / bars / creatine / glucosamine / tetricycline. it all adds up, but id be taking most of this whether i was on a cycle or not, + gym membership. but i view it as a hobby, and its something i do for myself.

----------


## map200uk

hmm my cycle depends, i cant remember how much my test e/dbol /clomid/nolva cost from my source,

but i could make it all a lot cheaper (which i probably will do next time), but aside from gear, supplements, vits, minerals, glucosamine, nac, ala, efas, glutamine etc and obviously food, ALL adds up :|

----------


## sepjuice

depends. what kind of gear im running and how much. but a average cycle 12-14 weeks,i say anywhere from 450-650 including all ancillaries.

----------


## Illusion of size

16 weeks of prop,dbol , eq, winny, clomid, letro, hcg , nolva- $800.( 12th cycle so doses are pretty hefty, prop 100mg ed, eq 600 wk plus 5 bottles of cyclo-eq to end with)
All UG gear.
HG would be 3x that and powders would be 1/3 that.BUt I suck as a kitchen chemist.

It's not the gear, it's definitely the food.

----------


## Steroids101

I paid a little under 200 for my current cycle of test E/EQ/ Dbol / femara/ nolva/ clom. I am homebrewing the test e and eq, the rest are liquid products that were dirt cheap.

----------


## hercules88

35ml test e 400mg /ml
35ml eq 300mg/ml
20ml tren e 300mg/ml 
60ml test prop 100mg/ml

100 clomid 50mg
100ml of 20mg/ml nolva
100ml adex 1mg/ml

this was about 500 dollars. 

and for an extra 300 i picked up 240 25mg winny caps 120 25mg var caps 100ml test prop 100mg/ml 45ml deca 250mg/ml 100ml liqued clen 200mcg/ml

not bad huh, the homebrew saved my wallet this time. god only knows how much this would have costed through a source. at least a couple of g's

----------


## AandF6969

My Test E and DBol total cost is 160 but the ancillaries and needles bring it up to 350

----------


## cpt steele

all anciliaries enan/prop/tne/deca /dbol /winny enough for a complete year if I chose to for 400

----------


## Da Bull

> I could do a cycle of EQ, Test, Dbol, Winny, Clomid, and Nolvadex for about $100. It is homebrew of course.


I suppose you could,if your running test at 200 mgs wkly.Eq about the same.Dbol at about 15 mgs ED and winny at about the same dose.I know powder prices all to well,and I seriously doubt you can run that cycle for 100 bucks,unless your doses are far,far below average like i stated above.Vials,BA,BB,filters ect will cost right around 20 bucks easily.leaving you 80 bucks for all those powders and to cycle it for proper length of time with adequate doses is extremely hard to fathom.

----------


## BeefCakeStew

> Lozgod if you could $hit a turd thats 20inches long i believe you can do anything!


Before I read the other posts I have to say, I dont know why, but that has got to be the funniest thing I have heard all month. Literally, laughing out loud as I write this.  :ROFLOL:   :ROFLOL:   :ROFLOL:

----------


## BeefCakeStew

Spent $400 on Test, Deca , Nolva, Clomid, Ldex
Proteing and food is a whole different ball game. Too much $$$$.

Next cycle all home brew. 50 weeks E, 25 weeks EQ, Prop, Tren , Ldex, Nolva, Clomid, brewing supplies $350-400.

Again, too much on food and protein--I buy in bulk on that too now because I wasn't making the same mistake twice. Price Club for food and 50lb orders of protein.

----------


## anaBROLIC

my running prop 75mgs ED for 4 week, test e 500mgs wk/14 weeks, and deca 300mgs wk/12 weeks..with b-12, nolva and clomid...about $450 woulda been cheaper but i needed another bottle of deca in there that im only going to use for 2ml outta 10...sux

----------


## monstercojones

well i've been buying my cycles piecemeal, so i've never really had to deal with a big one time total for my cycle.

this cycle cost me a little much, i wont lie.

20 mls tren enth - $250
100 mls + test enth - $350
30 mls eq - $165
nolva - $40
proviron - $75

i may decide to pick up some winstrol for the last few weeks ($75) 100 25 mg caps.

so its costing me $880 or $955... granted, the cycle is going to be 24 weeks total.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## magicstick2003

my current test e and prop cycle including ancilleries is going to cost me about 275 or so...

----------


## kingofmasters

When I told my trainingmate how much a typical cycle would cost me,
He replied: The world isn't fair, You have all the money in the world and still pay small change for cycles!

(Note: He was referring to my father, I myself am not rich and the reason I do not want to share with him is because besides him being a bit arrogant, I just train with him cause he won't take hints  :Big Grin:  , I couldn't bare the responsibility, since he is the type of guy who would inject and swallow anything without asking what it is!)

My typical cycle:

Test Enantate
Equipose/Primobolan Depot
Trenbolone Enantate/Oxabolone Cypionate 
Anavar /Winstrol /Furazabol/Methyl-DHT
Letrozole 
PCT (Nolva + Clomid)

Supplements: Milkthistle, Taurine, Lecithine, N-actyl-cysteine, R-ala
Multi Vitamins + Trace Minerals, Postassium + Magnesium

Optimized Proteinblend 100 gram per day

Selfmade Superclen (Clenbuterol + Ketotifen)
Selfmade ECY (custommade: about 15 active ingredients)
Selfmade Transdermal Spotremover (about 12 active ingredients)
Selfmade Pre-Workout 20 grams Essential Amino Acid Blend per day
Selfmade Optimized GH-boosters + Slow Proteins 50 grams per day 


So the typical cycle + time till PCT + PCT 
So this is 16-20 weeks worth
about $500

The reasons why all this (except for supplements) is homebrewed is:
1) The products that I use are exotic and sometimes not available!
2) Insurance that it is real and highest concentration possible!
3) Optimized special formulas (especially my famous ECY's and my new experiment the transdermal!)

To a Lesser extent:
1) Cost
2) Hygiene and taste (The smell and Taste of Stackers or some other supplements literally makes me want to vomit --> I'm sure I'm not the only one!)

Greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## dirtdawg

my pct costs more than my cycle

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

My last cycle was a bit expensive. 100mg test prop ED and 50mg anavar ED...Adex, Ndex, clomid too. I would hate to estimate the costs...especially when including the increased food bill and supplements. Probably close to a G for the gear alone.

----------


## MrDezel

400 roughly for the cycle. Baught dbol but didnt use it so I guess it will be a write off for a winter bulker. The food bill has been pretty high and so has the supplement bill but I feel it's worth it!

----------


## LightWeightBaby

A 15 weeker with test E, EQ, and dbol or prop to kick start, no more than $300

----------


## Da Bull

> A 15 weeker with test E, EQ, and dbol or prop to kick start, no more than $300


I'm still waiting to try your VAR spiked Chardonnay...that sounds delious.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kingofmasters

> I'm still waiting to try your VAR spiked Chardonnay...that sounds delious.


didn't you find var girly?  :Big Grin:

----------


## LightWeightBaby

> I'm still waiting to try your VAR spiked Chardonnay...that sounds delious.


 It is aging right now, give it a couple more weeks should be delicious, would go great with some pasta sprinkled with some fresh dbol powder...........yum

----------


## Da Bull

> didn't you find var girly?


Yes I do,but when added to a nice woody chardonnay served with grilled swordfish,I'll be open to try it.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## EastCoaster

I cant even put a price on all my gear. I dont pay a lot, but even if I did the money is not an issue. Its all about the pumps. 










 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## LoadeD_PistoL

test enth/deca /d-bals/ldex/trib/nolva/clomid/syringe+pins/=$850+supps

----------


## Lozgod

> I suppose you could,if your running test at 200 mgs wkly.Eq about the same.Dbol at about 15 mgs ED and winny at about the same dose.I know powder prices all to well,and I seriously doubt you can run that cycle for 100 bucks,unless your doses are far,far below average like i stated above.Vials,BA,BB,filters ect will cost right around 20 bucks easily.leaving you 80 bucks for all those powders and to cycle it for proper length of time with adequate doses is extremely hard to fathom.


Well I didint factor in for the BB, BA, and Oil, but saying it is twenty bucks, you could still easily stay around 100 bucks using powders on that cycle. I cant post the prices but I am looking at **'s list and it is under 100 bucks. A 10 week cycle with 500mg week test, 400mg week EQ, 40mg ED Dbol , 50mg ED winny 10mg ED Nolvadex and 100mg 3 weeks Clomid is:
85 bucks with shipping.


*TOTAL CYCLE COSTS: $105.00*

----------


## AnabolicMaster

> Well I didint factor in for the BB, BA, and Oil, but saying it is twenty bucks, you could still easily stay around 100 bucks using powders on that cycle. I cant post the prices but I am looking at ***'s* list and it is under 100 bucks. A 10 week cycle with 500mg week test, 400mg week EQ, 40mg ED Dbol , 50mg ED winny 10mg ED Nolvadex and 100mg 3 weeks Clomid is:
> 85 bucks with shipping.


Might be smart to drop the source reference from your post there loz. Not a good idea to mention such sources even via acronym. They aren't research/chemicals suppliers ya know!

----------


## Lozgod

> Might be smart to drop the source reference from your post there loz. Not a good idea to mention such sources even via acronym. They aren't research/chemicals suppliers ya know!


Well yeah, it isn't against the rules but it will save the what's ** pm's.

----------


## John88Test

I would say with everything....around half a G...

----------


## E.G.B.

well i'm on the west coast of canada and am paying about $800 (canadian dollars) for 20 vials of sustanon from organon and 2 bottles of deca 300 from qv, with all my needles needed. After looking at your guys prices I feel like i'm getting totally ripped off but this is standard pricing over hear as far as I can find and still cheaper than any internet scam/site. What are your opinions on the price i'm paying? keep in mind it's not home made. CHEERS

----------


## anaBROLIC

> test enth/deca/d-bals/ldex/trib/nolva/clomid/syringe+pins/=$850+supps


that sucks.. thats alot of money for that stuff.....

----------


## Lozgod

> What are your opinions on the price i'm paying? . CHEERS


Whatever is the best price you can get is the best price you can get. Plus you do got some human grade gear in there, which IMHO is the best on the market dollar for dollar.

----------


## kingofmasters

Yeah but my $500 includes 30 lbs of custom protein blend and 15 lbs of an Amino Acid + Slow proteins stack...
Not to mention the supps...

Greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## Lozgod

> Yeah but my $500 includes 30 lbs of custom protein blend and 15 lbs of an Amino Acid + Slow proteins stack...
> Not to mention the supps...
> 
> Greets
> Kingofmasters


Thats my next endevour after trying to make sublinguals. Homebrewed vitamins, herbs, and amino acids.  :Smilie:

----------


## LoadeD_PistoL

> that sucks.. thats alot of money for that stuff.....


well, u have to add WU transfer fees to that and for the quantities aquired its not that bad.....

----------


## damian

test e+anavar +supps=900 euro.(greece prices)

----------


## BDTR

anywhere from 5-10 grand factoring in GH, IGF-1 and ancilleries and human grade gear.

Thats for a year though.

----------


## Lozgod

> anywhere from 5-10 grand factoring in GH, IGF-1 and ancilleries and human grade gear.
> 
> Thats for a year though.


Thats for 20 grams of test per week
15 grams of Fina per week
500mg's of Dbol per day
400mcgs of IGF ED
25i.u.s of HGH ED


Might not be the right products but thats bdtr dosages.  :LOL:

----------


## Master Pain

AS cycles are not that expensive! ita all the **** you have to take with it to combat all the sides and PCT therapy that adds up and makres it expensive, if you did not have to use a dozens things it would be cheap

----------

